# work in Gibraltar



## chantal*

Hi, I'm moving to Gibraltar in five weeks can anyone tell me if it's easy to find bar/restaurant work their?

Thanks!


----------



## jojo

Probably not, I dont think there are that many bars in Gibraltar, its a small place and most of the entertaining is in one area. I also suspect that you'd be up against many bilingual people, locals, so unless you're bilingual, I doubt it'll be easy???!! Have a look at this for jobs etc. There are a few in Gib Recruitment | Situations vacant | myservicesdirectory.com | surinenglish.com

Jo xxx


----------



## Zimtony

Hi Chantal

I have an office in Gibraltar and I can tell you that there is not much work going around at the moment. I would suggest googling the Gibraltar Chronicle and look at their employment section. Also, many of the Gibraltar pubs (and there are lots and lots of them Jo!!! - not all on Main Street!) have their own websites - maybe send some emails to them. Have a look at events.gi as well

Good luck!!

Tony
ps If you need any details of the pub numbers/websites etc, send me a pm


----------



## jojo

Zimtony said:


> many of the Gibraltar pubs (and there are lots and lots of them Jo!!! - not all on Main Street!) have their own websites - maybe send some emails to them.



I guess what I meant is that since Gibs relatively small, it doesnt have the rows of bars/restaurants that are found in the costas!!! But yes, when I went there, I only really noticed a few in the main street and one or two while driving around

Jo xxxx


----------



## Zimtony

jojo said:


> I guess what I meant is that since Gibs relatively small, it doesnt have the rows of bars/restaurants that are found in the costas!!! But yes, when I went there, I only really noticed a few in the main street and one or two while driving around
> 
> Jo xxxx


Jo, 
I have been "won over" by Gib! Make sure you let me know next time you are coming and I will show you the sights!!:eyebrows:

Bye

T


----------



## jojo

Zimtony said:


> Jo,
> I have been "won over" by Gib! Make sure you let me know next time you are coming and I will show you the sights!!:eyebrows:
> 
> Bye
> 
> T



I've never disliked Gib as some seem to. Yes, its all piled on top of each other a bit and the road system is a bit scary (volume of traffic and motos), but I like the slightly British feel and the hustle and bustle! Does this mean you're working over there??? Next time I'm there, I shall let you know!

Jo xxx


----------



## Zimtony

jojo said:


> I've never disliked Gib as some seem to. Yes, its all piled on top of each other a bit and the road system is a bit scary (volume of traffic and motos), but I like the slightly British feel and the hustle and bustle! Does this mean you're working over there??? Next time I'm there, I shall let you know!
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes, I moved my office here about a year ago - great move!! Business actually works here, the system is not so beauracratic and tax is pretty good!! make sure you let me know when you are coming and I will buy you lunch!


----------



## Alcalaina

jojo said:


> I guess what I meant is that since Gibs relatively small, it doesnt have the rows of bars/restaurants that are found in the costas!!! But yes, when I went there, I only really noticed a few in the main street and one or two while driving around
> 
> Jo xxxx


You didn't go to Ocean Village then? It's relatively new.

"Leisure time at Ocean Village offers endless ways to relax in the unparalleled facilities. Relax in a maze of lush sub tropical gardens, and private pools and spas. Indulge yourself in familiar international brands available in the elegant wooden boardwalk. Or enjoy the fabulous range of eating, drinking and entertainment options available in Leisure Island, with its range of cafes, bars, restaurants and diversions to suit all tastes.

- Restaurants, cafes and bars to suit all tastes
- Pools, saunas and Jacuzzis
- Casino, Night club and Champagne bar
- Water features, live Entertainment and water rides"


----------



## chantal*

Thank you for your replies! I may have to rethink my plans now. I'm currently working in the UK at a cinema as floor manager and marketing co-ordinator, I have a little bit of saving's behind me so thought I may as well get off and do something while I have the chance and I thought Gibraltar would be ideal, but after looking on the net and your replies I am having second thoughts about the location. At the moment I'm lacking in direction as to what would be the best plan for me, where to go, etc so if any of you have any advice it would be gratefully appreciated.

Thanks again

Chantal x x


----------



## Sarah_P

chantal* said:


> Hi, I'm moving to Gibraltar in five weeks can anyone tell me if it's easy to find bar/restaurant work their?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi 

I live in Spain, and Work for a recruitment agency in Gibraltar. Recruitment agencies here dont recruit for bar or restaurant work.

The chronicle online does not show the jobs!!

It is now coming up to the summer season, and all the bars are looking for staff. You do NOT have to be bi-lingual to work in a bar, but you may be, to work in a restaurant. Savannah is always looking for good bar staff, as is bianca's in marina bay - ooh, and waterfront on queensway quay


----------



## casaloco

chantal* said:


> Thank you for your replies! I may have to rethink my plans now. I'm currently working in the UK at a cinema as floor manager and marketing co-ordinator, I have a little bit of saving's behind me so thought I may as well get off and do something while I have the chance and I thought Gibraltar would be ideal, but after looking on the net and your replies I am having second thoughts about the location. At the moment I'm lacking in direction as to what would be the best plan for me, where to go, etc so if any of you have any advice it would be gratefully appreciated.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Chantal x x



You said you were moving in 5 weeks? do you have someone to stay with in Gibraltar? 
i take it you are young with no responsibilities in the UK, and have a home to come back to if it doesnt pan out?


----------



## chantal*

I've made it over to Gibraltar and I'm loving it so far! I've got a interview on Wednesday it's just for bar work but it's a start! My main priority is accommodation, I've met someone who I can house share with but it's just over the boarder in La Linea, I've heard mixed reviews about living there but it does seem sooo much cheaper than any accommodation I've seen in Gibraltar so far, do any of you have any advice as far as accommodation is concerned? I'd like to live on my own, but don't mind sharing. I've been told the cheapest one bedroom apartment I'd get near the square would be £550pcm, thats the maximum I'd be able to pay but haven't seen any so far!


----------



## pjlopez

Take the plunge. If you dedicate enough time to looking for work you are sure to find something. Register with some of the recruitment agencies and see if they have any temp jobs.

There are LOTS of online gaming co's set up in Gib and I am sure there is always a need for customer service staff. Actually there is a cinema too so you never know.

Good luck!!


----------



## loveshoes

I used to work in Gib and rented in La Linea accross the border, in the main square there are quite a few bars restaurants most of the bar and waiter staff are from the UK originally (my son worked at Little Rock probably worth you taking a weekend there and asking around

Mx


----------

